

Is Cisco trying to secure the future of Video Communication? - JaguarPaw
http://techbiztrends.wordpress.com/2012/02/15/is-cisco-trying-to-secure-the-future-of-video-communication/

======
replax
I don't think so, they just saw the opportunity to intercept easily. If they
wanted to do something good, they'd be a role model and open-source their
protocol first and would try to get it standardised.

